# Wood Mizer Lathe-Mizer in Ohio



## Slater (Nov 20, 2009)

Looking for a some one in the central Ohio area that may have a Wood Mizer - Lathe-Mizer that can turn pine posts 10-12" by 10 foot of longer. Please email me if so at [email protected] or call 740-808-3010.


----------



## jim douglas (Feb 8, 2010)

Contact woodmizer, they keep a record of everyone they sell to. Or check this site www.forestryforum.com 
http://www.woodmizer.com/us/index.aspx
jim


----------

